# Where would you sell large quantities of Beeswax



## Joel

Cosmetic companies use large amounts


----------



## rubenslosh

For cosmetic companies, would they not need it to be highly filtered / refined


----------



## trapperdirk

The Honey Householder just posted a request for a large order of wax. I doubt it would be economically feasible for you to ship it from Kenya though and I am sure there would be import issues to look into as well.


----------



## rubenslosh

Thanks Tapperdirk, I've replied to his thread, might be of interest you never know.


----------



## babybee

Try bee excellent. Jerry buys wax from all over the world.


----------

